# Next Page button doesn't work



## kudzukamper (Dec 27, 2009)

I received a Kindle Christmas morning.  Right away, I had a hard time getting the right 'next page' button to work.  I thought maybe it was harder on purpose, so that you wouldn't accidentally hit it while holding the Kindle, even though the left button was much easier to work.  Now, I cannot get the right button to work at all.  I am assuming it is defective, and I should just contact Customer Service tomorrow, correct?
Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If it doesn't work, it doesn't work. Have them swap it out for a new one.

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I second the Kindle CS suggestion. . . .chances are good they'll send you a new one out post haste and you just have to send the second one back within 30 days so they don't charge you.  Annoying, but Kindle CS is usually pretty responsive about this sort of thing.


----------



## kudzukamper (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks!  Glad to hear I don't have to send mine in first!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kudzukamper said:


> Thanks! Glad to hear I don't have to send mine in first!


No, that would be cruel and unusual punishment! Let us know what they say when you call!


----------



## kudzukamper (Dec 27, 2009)

I called yesterday, she had me attempt a hard restart, which didn't work, and then said they would be sending a new one out, and I will receive it tomorrow.  I did inquire if it would be new or refurbished, and she checked when my husband purchased- even though I received at Christmas.  Luckily, he purchased on the 2nd, so I 'just did' meet the criteria for new!!
Thanks for the advice!
Steph


----------

